# Oh, ya, about the hydro bill. Watch this!



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Oh, ya, about the hydro bill*, check out this video from a BCAquaria.com enthusiast

*Also on youTube*


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Check out this video


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been waiting for the same kind of visit for years, the closest I've gotten is an apartment inspection by a regional manager - my super thought I was growing dope


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jessbullock said:


> I've been waiting for the same kind of visit for years, the closest I've gotten is an apartment inspection by a regional manager - my super thought I was growing dope


My neighbour grows annuals under lights. She's an avid gardener and love to grow plants. Simple, right. 
No... she gets a visit from the cops and they ask if they can look into the complaint. Somebody must have said something. She let em in cause she had nothing but garden plants. I would have asked for a warrant!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Another reason to go LED 



Scotmando said:


> She let em in cause she had nothing but garden plants. I would have asked for a warrant!


+1

Unfortunately sometimes even if you have nothing to hide, they will invent something that you wish you had hidden.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

you need some heavy duty LED's to grow anything indoors, pot or not


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> you need some heavy duty LED's to grow anything indoors, pot or not


Ok sorry, I'm a reefer and know nothing of growing plants, LOL 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

haha, yeah pot prefers blue/green spectrum during the veg cycle and red/orange spectrum during the flowering cycle. that and if you're growing for yield there isnt a LED out there that can get growth like you can with a MH for veg growth and a HPS for flowering

im going to stop talking now


----------

